# Lo vais a gozar. Las navidades de Beatriz Gimeno (la feminazi suprema)



## oldesnake (26 Dic 2022)

Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.


----------



## daniguzmán (26 Dic 2022)

Vaya nutrición más completa


----------



## Karlb (26 Dic 2022)

Y estará orgullosa de ser una drogadicta.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Dic 2022)

Quien va a aguantar a este orco del casco viejo de mordor?
Es carne de suicidio pastillero


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (26 Dic 2022)

Y esta amargada premium es la que se atreve a decir a los demás cómo pensar y cómo comportarse.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Dic 2022)

Ojala 30 orfidales y a la cama, es el mejor camino.

Exterminio natural del progre y de todos los que quieran atentar contra las leyes naturales.

No hay Estado, paguita, subvencion ni nada que vaya evitar lo inevitable, el final de la era woke y progre se acerca.


----------



## Wasi (26 Dic 2022)

Que deje de emitir carbono


----------



## SoloLeo (26 Dic 2022)

A los gatos los tiene encerrados para que no escapen como alma que lleva el demonio.
Esos felinos habrán visto en su casa aberraciones innombrables, que harían palidecer al mismísimo Abdul Alhazred.


----------



## Hermenauta (26 Dic 2022)

Me pregunto si en su fuero interno sera capaz de darse cuenta de la mierda de vida a la que la ha llevado su ideologia antinatural.
Aunque no puedo evitar pensar que la cabeza no le da para tanto.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (26 Dic 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Me pregunto si en su fuero interno sera capaz de darse cuenta de la mierda de vida a la que la ha llevado su ideologia antinatural.
> Aunque no puedo evitar pensar que la cabeza no le da para tanto.



Eso es lo de menos, lo importante es la cantidad de cabecitas huecas que habrá conseguido arrastrar al abismo junto a ella.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Dic 2022)

Mujeres que juegan a ser hombres... carencia total de espíritu y materia ajada, así no pueden vivir.


----------



## dac1 (26 Dic 2022)

Atpc focaaaa


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 Dic 2022)

Ojalá se le vaya la mano con los orfidales y acabe en el otro barrio la asquerosa esta.


----------



## un mundo feliz (26 Dic 2022)

Vaya pozo de mierda que es twitter con tanto maniaco depresivo vomitando sus taras mentales. Me he acordado de las sabias palabras de Josema Yuste, que lo mejor es no leer absolutamente nada de las redes sociales.


----------



## petro6 (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## wopa (26 Dic 2022)

La mirada del Seroquel, del Ritalin, de los trankimazines. No me da pena, que se joda.


----------



## PEPEYE (26 Dic 2022)

Pues me da igual


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Dic 2022)

Haceme casito.


----------



## Ouiea (26 Dic 2022)

Dios santo, qué bajón me ha dado por esos tres pobres orfidales


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Dic 2022)

Pues nunca va a estar mejor que ahora.


----------



## Soundblaster (26 Dic 2022)

leí mal la ultima frase y me salte la palabra nochebuena, menuda alegria me entro en el cuerpo.


----------



## 21creciente (26 Dic 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## hartman4 (26 Dic 2022)

le hace falta mas gato.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Dic 2022)

Por si alguien no tenía claro que es una amargada con trastornos mentales.


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Dic 2022)

Charo que ve su vida de mierda de emponderada.


----------



## Fabs (26 Dic 2022)

Yo le recomendaría un par de orfidales más y el pinchazo correspondiente (sea el 4º o 5º) para estas fechas. Todo sea por su salud y nuestra nutrición.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



Su depresion, mi nutrición.


----------



## secuestrado (26 Dic 2022)

No tengo ni puta idea de quien es esa ni me interesa saberlo, ya cierro yo la puerta al salir del hilo


----------



## 121 (26 Dic 2022)

Toda ella está formada por odio y resentimiento


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

Pero no es una enfermedad mental, son gente muy sana y equilibrada mentalmente, que me lo ha dicho la OMS, eso y que las kakunas son muh guenas.....
P.d: A ver si se quita de en medio la tipeja esa.


----------



## Otto_69 (26 Dic 2022)

Lo estais tomando a broma pero la Charo esta muy mal, ni siquiera le ha echado la culpa de su situacion al heteropatriarcado y el machismo.


----------



## Roberto Malone (26 Dic 2022)

Los ateos no deberían disfrutar de fiestas (días festivos) relacionadas con la religión. Da igual que la fiesta sea cristiana, pagana, etc.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Dic 2022)

Quien es??
Mordor ha abierto sus puertas?


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2022)

Hay muchos motivos, pero solo por el hecho de que le joda a los progres, me gusta celebrar la Navidad.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Dic 2022)

Ojalá le visite Repentino.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Dic 2022)

Unidas JODEMOS


----------



## Luftwuaje (26 Dic 2022)

Mi santa madre jamás tuvo ni habría tenido un plan así. Encantada de disfrutar la Nochebuena con su fiel marido y sus hijos que la queríamos con locura. Todos juntos preparábamos la cena como un equipo en familia desde que tengo uso de razón.

Aunque ahora parece ser que las mujeres de verdad han cambiado sus hábitos por unos mucho más saludables con respecto a esa cuerda de tristes idiotas machistas que fueron nuestras madres.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Lo estais tomando a broma pero la Charo esta muy mal, ni siquiera le ha echado la culpa de su situacion al heteropatriarcado y el machismo.



Que se joda y a ver si se reúne con Moloch dentro de poco en el más allá. Esa loca odia a los hombres caucásicos con toda su alma.


----------



## Tercios (26 Dic 2022)

Los orfidales los tomará dentro del pentáculo de sangre, la demonia hija de satanás.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (26 Dic 2022)

Es uno de los efectos colaterales de vivir con odio, acabas con la mente descarrilada y en estado ansioso-depresivo. Que le aproveche.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)

Recoge lo que ha sembrado.

Ahora la cuarta, si puede ser de Sputnik, medio kilo de orfidales de esos más, para el viaje, y el mundo puede que amanezca siendo un poquito mejor.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (26 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Mi santa madre jamás tuvo ni habría tenido un plan así. Encantada de disfrutar la Nochebuena con su fiel marido y sus hijos que la queríamos con locura. Todos juntos preparábamos la cena como un equipo en familia desde que tengo uso de razón.
> 
> Aunque ahora parece ser que las mujeres de verdad han cambiado sus hábitos por unos mucho más saludables con respecto a esa cuerda de tristes idiotas machistas que fueron nuestras madres.



Mi mujer y yo somos paganos. 
Pero por respeto a las tradiciones y mis Suegros cenamos y pasamos con ellos estos dias. Son como otro dia normal. Pero estamos con ellos.


----------



## Saco de papas (26 Dic 2022)

Se acaba de dar cuenta que está más sola que la una.


----------



## loveisintheair (26 Dic 2022)

Esta era la que decía que para que hubiera igualdad real, a los hombres habría que penetrarles por el ano.
Pues no creo que esté triste por falta de dinero. Según he leído, tiene 5 pisos y un chalet (imagino que una casa en el pueblo de sus ancestros, no creo que sea un chaletazo en la Moraleja, pero nunca digo de este agua no bebo ni este cura no es mi padre).
Y tampoco tiene mal sueldo.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (26 Dic 2022)

Ahí, dando donde duele:


----------



## mala espina (26 Dic 2022)

eutanásiese


----------



## OvEr0n (26 Dic 2022)

Joder, asi no hay quien arranque la operacion bikini postnavideña.


----------



## OvEr0n (26 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Quien es??
> Mordor ha abierto sus puertas?



Esa hija de puta... Busca Beatriz Gimeno politicas anales...


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Esa hija de puta... Busca Beatriz Gimeno *politicas anales...*



Wtf!!!


----------



## todoayen (26 Dic 2022)

Joooooder, regalazo de navidad.

Esta es la que proponía castrar niños no?

Espero que tenga una larga vida.


----------



## FilibustHero (26 Dic 2022)

Estáis todos *muy equivocados*, no todas las feministas toman orfidal ni muchísimo menos. Algunas toman lorzepan.


Edito: los comentarios de twister son buenísimos, más ácidos que los burbujos de aquí a lima (que mala baba)


----------



## mala espina (26 Dic 2022)

*La nueva directora del Instituto de la Mujer aboga por la “penetración anal” de los hombres para alcanzar la igualdad*











La nueva directora del Instituto de la Mujer aboga por la “penetración anal” de los hombres para alcanzar la igualdad


Beatriz Gimeno, que fue presidenta de la Federación de Lesbianas, Gais, Transexuales y Bisexuales (Felgtb), será la nueva directora del Instituto de l...




www.lagacetadesalamanca.es


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Dic 2022)

Las respuestas son brutales. 
Esta degenerada se merece todo lo que le pase. A ver si toma orfidales todos los días y nos hace un favor.


----------



## Vana Kala (26 Dic 2022)

Tomar tres dosis de lorazepam para ir al catre implica llevar un consumo prolongado de dicha sustancia. Como decía Renton de su madre en "Trainspotting", una drogadicta socialmente aceptada. Un perfil ideal para simultanear el papel de verdugo y víctima. Ojalá pueda escapar de ambos, por su propio bien y por el ajeno.


----------



## SoloLeo (26 Dic 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Esta era la que decía que para que hubiera igualdad real, a los hombres habría que penetrarles por el ano.
> Pues no creo que esté triste por falta de dinero. Según he leído, tiene 5 pisos y un chalet (imagino que una casa en el pueblo de sus ancestros, no creo que sea un chaletazo en la Moraleja, pero nunca digo de este agua no bebo ni este cura no es mi padre).
> Y tampoco tiene mal sueldo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305186



El dinero no lo es todo, por más que unos cuantos indigentes piensen que sustituye el tener una vida. 0 pena, 0 envidia.


----------



## jimmyjump (26 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



¿Esta no es la que abogaba por penetrar hombres o me estoy equivocando?


----------



## Mr.Adler (26 Dic 2022)

Está enferma. Y como tal debe ser tratada. Fin.


----------



## Soundblaster (26 Dic 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Esta era la que decía que para que hubiera igualdad real, a los hombres habría que penetrarles por el ano.
> Pues no creo que esté triste por falta de dinero. Según he leído, tiene 5 pisos y un chalet (imagino que una casa en el pueblo de sus ancestros, no creo que sea un chaletazo en la Moraleja, pero nunca digo de este agua no bebo ni este cura no es mi padre).
> Y tampoco tiene mal sueldo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305186



no olvidemos a su pareja: que siendo profesor*a* uso sexualmente a una alumn*a*


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Dic 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Es uno de los efectos colaterales de vivir con odio, acabas con la mente descarrilada y en estado ansioso-depresivo. Que le aproveche.



hoyga, que yo soy puro odio y estoy tan feliz en mi odio infinito

esa gente no tiene odio, tiene nvidia, la nvidia cuando es muy fuerte puede parecer odio, pero no lo es, es solo nvidia de la de siempre pero en cantidades industriales, la nvidia es destructiva y deprimente, el odio es loleante y fiestero


----------



## Soundblaster (26 Dic 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Estáis todos *muy equivocados*, no todas las feministas toman orfidal ni muchísimo menos. Algunas toman lorzepan.
> 
> 
> Edito: los comentarios de twister son buenísimos, más ácidos que los burbujos de aquí a lima (que mala baba)



los burbujos huelen el miedo de las denuncias por odio


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> hoyga, que yo soy puro odio y estoy tan feliz en mi odio infinito
> 
> esa gente no tiene odio, tiene nvidia, la nvidia cuando es muy fuerte puede parecer odio, pero no lo es, es solo nvidia de la de siempre pero en cantidades industriales, la nvidia es destructiva y deprimente, el odio es loleante y fiestero



Cierto el odio es bueno y te hace más fuerte.


----------



## Escalable (26 Dic 2022)

El odio que tiene la va consumiendo!!!!!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Dic 2022)

hasta sam bankman fried esta pasando mejores navidades que esta tia, en casa de los papis jugando al league of legends y twiteando con furia porcryptina
ya es de ser un loser pasar peores navidades que SBF, lol!


----------



## Chortina Premium (26 Dic 2022)

Le falta la mermelada y el gato


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (26 Dic 2022)

Nunca debió abrir una cuenta en burbuja. 

Demasiada luz...


----------



## jkaza (26 Dic 2022)

Que la inviten a un trago para que descanse bien.


----------



## oldesnake (26 Dic 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de quien es esa ni me interesa saberlo, ya cierro yo la puerta al salir del hilo



esta abogaba por que nos penetrasen analmente para tener igualdad con las mujeres.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Dic 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Quien va a aguantar a este orco del casco viejo de mordor?
> Es carne de suicidio pastillero



luego querra un higado nuevo de los HOMBRES que estan muriendo en ucrania para que ella pueda seguir con sus juegos feministas...


----------



## DCLXVI (26 Dic 2022)

Se llama *PATOCRACIA, *Y creo que por una vez nos podemos fiar del artículo que le dedica al concepto la Wikipedia:

Patocracia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## mateww (26 Dic 2022)

Que no se tome tres, mejor doce y así descansamos todos


----------



## fachacine (26 Dic 2022)

Se la ve femenina y sexy, de las que rompen braguetas...


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

mateww dijo:


> Que no se tome tres, mejor doce y así descansamos todos



Ni hablar de eso!!!!! 30 dosis, mejor que sobre por si acaso, que hay que asegurar.


----------



## Focus in (26 Dic 2022)

A esta pajara que la dio segun creo un puestazo el zetaparo en el instituto de la mujer decia que para experimentar la verdadera igualdad los hombres deben ser penetrados por sus parejas mujeres con una polla de goma entre otras lindezas propias de la majadera que es


----------



## Alex001 (26 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



No sé quién es esa zorra


----------



## Giujazzo (26 Dic 2022)

El día que se le vaya la mano con el orfidol la tenemos de mártir con el nuevo bastión progre, la salud mental.


----------



## Capitán Walker (26 Dic 2022)

Quién carajos es esta Charo?


----------



## Felson (26 Dic 2022)

Tiene razón... Una nochemala menos. Pero para ella. Lo que es triste es que haya gente que no entienda que otra gente pueda tener una Nochebuena, al margen que a mi me parezca una estupidez que no soporto y que no celebro... pero que celebro que otra gente pueda hacerlo. Allá cada cual. Y celebro, cada nochebuena que haya gente que pueda celebrar lo que yo no soporto. Solo por eso, celebro esta noche, aunque no quiera ver a nadie. Ya los veré mañana, cuando celebre con ellos lo que quiera celebrar, además de celebrar que los demás han celebrado en paz lo que a mí no me gusta celebrar.


----------



## racalmatt (26 Dic 2022)

Miauuuuu....


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (26 Dic 2022)

La cuenta de Twitter es de la Bea?
De verdad que no entiendo escribir eso salvo que sea una llamada de socorro


----------



## Avioncito (26 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



Es que no se ni quien es ella ni quienes son esos orfidales, vienen de alguna tribu Africana?.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (26 Dic 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Quien va a aguantar a este orco del casco viejo de mordor?
> Es carne de suicidio pastillero



Estas todas dan mal rollo








Así se alcanza la igualdad: manteniendo relaciones "clandestinas" con menores


La nueva directora de Diversidad Sexual y LGTBI, Boti García, ex pareja de otra directora general de Irene Montero, Beatriz Gimeno, la misma que abogó por la penetración anal de los hombres para lograr la igualdad, confesó públicamente delante de Pablo Iglesias en el programa Otra Vuelta de...




okdiario.com


----------



## Morototeo (26 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



QUIEN ES ESA?


----------



## baifo (26 Dic 2022)

No se termina de ahogar en bilis . Ahogarse en bilis es lo peor , se sufre durante años , no es como ahogarse en un estanque que sufres un ratito y ya , no. Pobre mujer.


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> QUIEN ES ESA?



No sé, pero MELAFO!!


----------



## Morototeo (26 Dic 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> No sé, pero MELAFO!!



hijoputa salido..


----------



## Vaross (26 Dic 2022)

Y su expareja, exmujere Boti ( mejor no pongo foto)


----------



## Sputnik (26 Dic 2022)

Sentaros a la puerta de vuestra casa y vereis el cadaver de vuestro enemigo pasar y rapidamente si es progre...


----------



## Alex001 (26 Dic 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Y su expareja, exmujere Boti ( mejor no pongo foto)



Dara miedo


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Dic 2022)

Que arroje el capote al toro y acabe con su miseria existencial.

A nadie le importaria una mierda y a sus pobres gatos menos que a nadie


----------



## murti-bing (26 Dic 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Tiene razón... Una nochemala menos. Pero para ella. Lo que es triste es que haya gente que no entienda que otra gente pueda tener una Nochebuena, al margen que a mi me parezca una estupidez que no soporto y que no celebro... pero que celebro que otra gente pueda hacerlo. Allá cada cual. Y celebro, cada nochebuena que haya gente que pueda celebrar lo que yo no soporto. Solo por eso, celebro esta noche, aunque no quiera ver a nadie. Ya los veré mañana, cuando celebre con ellos lo que quiera celebrar, además de celebrar que los demás han celebrado en paz lo que a mí no me gusta celebrar.



Mis respetos.


----------



## Chorche (26 Dic 2022)

Que enormes putada es el feminismo para las mujeres; les roba toda la felicidad. Y yo creo que en una mujer el potencial de felicidades es muy grande


----------



## murti-bing (26 Dic 2022)

Que tomen nota las que siguen sus postulados, porque muchas acabarán así o peor.

Whiskas y Bigpharma apoyan este hilo.


----------



## Alcazar (26 Dic 2022)

@TinieblasdeTamara y demás drogainómanos del foro. Que grado de tolerancia hacia los ansiolíticos hay que tener para necesitar de 3 orfidales para poder conciliar el sueño?

Recordemos que esta tipa que aparte de estar tronada, reconoce en abierto tener una depresión y ser adicta a los ansiolíticos LEGISLA, y que las leyes que hace su equipo de "activistas van por procedimiento de urgencia para que no puedan ser ni debatidas ni enmendadas.


----------



## Alcazar (26 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Que tomen nota las que siguen sus postulados, porque muchas acabarán así o peor.
> 
> Whiskas y Bigpharma apoyan este hilo.



En los comentarios una charo le recomendó un solo orfidal mezclado con whisky y una pasadita del satisfier, que es lo que ella hace para superar crisis similares.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (26 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> hoyga, que yo soy puro odio y estoy tan feliz en mi odio infinito
> 
> esa gente no tiene odio, tiene nvidia, la nvidia cuando es muy fuerte puede parecer odio, pero no lo es, es solo nvidia de la de siempre pero en cantidades industriales, la nvidia es destructiva y deprimente, el odio es loleante y fiestero



Y en ocasiones muy creativo.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (26 Dic 2022)

Esta recibiendo toneladas y toneladas de nutritivo amor.


----------



## ironpipo (26 Dic 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Me pregunto si en su fuero interno sera capaz de darse cuenta de la mierda de vida a la que la ha llevado su ideologia antinatural.
> Aunque no puedo evitar pensar que la cabeza no le da para tanto.



Si, si que se da cuenta 
De ahí el abuso de ansiolíticos 
Saben que hacen el mal y las conciencia les persigue, pero la callan a través de las drogas, después cuando están en pleno subidon, es cuando les da por soltar mierda para crear odio. Son tremendamente infelices y desean que los de más lo seamos también.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Dic 2022)

Jo, que no este triste , estas dos también le dan a los opiáceos, venga una sonrisa.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Dic 2022)

El problema no es que esta psicópata odiadora de género profesional no muera enpastillada y deprimida, eso es lo normal... el problema es que se le dé publicidad a las majaderías que defeca en los medios las RRSS.


----------



## Escombridos (26 Dic 2022)

Como si se toma una caja entera si quiere.


----------



## dragon33 (26 Dic 2022)

Esa tipa creo que levanta más de 100k del dinero de todos nosotros. Además como otros muchos izmierdosos es acaparadora de inmuebles. Esta deprimida porque la gente que no tiene más que una existencia basada en lo material, odiar a los demás y despreciar lo espiritual, son cascarones vacíos.









La rica Beatriz Gimeno: 4 viviendas y un sueldo como el presidente del Gobierno


La nueva directora del Instituto de la Mujer podría alcanzar un salario de hasta 100.000 brutos anuales.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Felson (26 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Mis respetos.



Se agradecen los respetos, pues mi comentario quería ser respetuoso con lo que yo no celebro, por ser yo de raíces cristianas, pero que respeto cuando es creencia que no hace mal, o no debería hacerlo, mal a nadie.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Dic 2022)

Si se mete la caja entera, sus gatos tendrán algo que comer, por lo menos hasta que se pudra del todo


----------



## Stelio Kontos (26 Dic 2022)

Por favor, que su médico de cabecera la saque de su miseria al estilo Michael Jackson.


----------



## John Smmith (26 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ojala 30 orfidales y a la cama, es el mejor camino.
> 
> Exterminio natural del progre y de todos los que quieran atentar contra las leyes naturales.
> 
> No hay Estado, paguita, subvencion ni nada que vaya evitar lo inevitable, el final de la era woke y progre se acerca.



Pues yo le deseo una larga vida. Ese es su peor castigo, un millon de nochebuenas mas.


----------



## NIKK (26 Dic 2022)

Que asquerosa.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (26 Dic 2022)

Otra que se da cuenta demasiado tarde que le vendieron la moto con lo del "empoderamiento". Ya es raro ver a una Charo que asume su condición. Almenos se lo toma con algo de humor


----------



## SPQR (26 Dic 2022)

El Nembutal mucho mejor que los Orfidales, Charo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



La mía ha sido mejor, francamente.


----------



## dragon33 (26 Dic 2022)

Clara candidata a demencia senil por uso de psicofármacos.









Ansioliticos y otros medicamentos que aumentan el riesgo de demencia. Evítalos si no son imprescindibles


Medicamentos que aumentan el riesgo de demencia y deterioro cognitivo. Ansiolíticos, antidepresivos, fármacos con efectos anticolinérgicos y sus efectos sobre la memoria. Repaso de estudios.




www.drlopezheras.com


----------



## DonLimpio (26 Dic 2022)

lOS GATOS YA SON MAYORES Y no la necesitan, pobrecilla...



secuestrado dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de quien es esa ni me interesa saberlo, ya cierro yo la puerta al salir del hilo





Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Quien es??
> Mordor ha abierto sus puertas?



Me ha costado recordar quien era y hasta q no le he visto el gepeto no he caído, el nombre me sonaba mucho, pero hace tiempo que no salía a decir tonterías. En pocos años nadie se acordará de ella.









Las polémicas declaraciones sobre sexualidad de Beatriz Gimeno, la nueva directora del Instituto de la Mujer


El nombramiento de Beatriz Gimeno como directora del Instituto de la Mujer ha generado cierto revuelo entre la oposición por muchas de sus declaraciones del pasado. La que fuera presidenta de la FELGTB (Federación Española de Lesbianas, Gays, Transexuales y Bisexuales) entre 2003 y 2007 y...




www.20minutos.es










Una feminista radical, llamada Beatriz Gimeno, recomienda sexo anal para los varones como solución a la violencia machista - El Correo de Pozuelo


Las declaraciones que hoy quiero comentar se produjeron hace ya bastante tiempo, pero son tan inusitadas que no voy a dejar pasar ni un día más para comentarlas. La parida de hoy viene de una tal Beatriz Gimeno, número 4 en la lista de Podemos a la Comunidad de Madrid. Entre otras muchas perlas...




elcorreodepozuelo.com


----------



## Cens0r (26 Dic 2022)

Un médico no prescribe 3 orfidales por toma. Se los toma por su cuenta porque ella sabe o cree que sabe. Cree que conoce su cuerpo. Algún médico le prescribe lo que ella le pide.
Los tratamientos de benzodiazepinas han sido prescritos desde hace muchos años por los médicos de la SS en parte como medicina defensiva en parte como una manera de quitarse un muerto de encima. Vuelves drogadicto al enfermo y que él se soporte a sí mismo mientras el Estado le suministra su droga.
Una benzodiazepina no debería ser administrada más de 2 semanas seguidas. Tras ese tiempo estás creando a un drogadicto que desarrollará una enorme dependencia psíquica por el medicamento. Creerá que la necesita para dormir o simplemente para estar normal.

Beatriz es una charo que está charificándose cada vez más. El resultado puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Dic 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Ahí, dando donde duele:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305187



El nick de esos tres usuarios de Burbuja ya, que les voy a inflar a zankitos.


----------



## Abc123CBA (26 Dic 2022)

Abran el Twitter hay buen troleo dentro.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Dic 2022)

jajajjajajajjajaajjajajajajajajaa


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Dic 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Abran el Twitter hay buen troleo dentro.



A @ULTRAPACO le falta tiempo mañana con el café de primera hora jajajaja.


----------



## cortijero92 (26 Dic 2022)

¿quien de vosotros es amancia perez?


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Dic 2022)

Ojalá pronto nos ahorremos su pensión, paguita, sueldo o lo que cobre ese ser.


----------



## Karma bueno (26 Dic 2022)

Menudos pedos que se debe tirar la guarra esa...


----------



## todoayen (26 Dic 2022)

Estando en España pa que toma pastillas pudiendo fumar porros o yerba?!

Bueno igual algo le da también.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A @ULTRAPACO le falta tiempo mañana con el café de primera hora jajajaja.



mira lo que he puesto en otro hilo hace unas horas



ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No solo eso, una partida de coca adulterada, un cocktel de pastillas tras una depresion o "desamor" y amanece pajarito.
> 
> Esa gente vive amargada sabe que no encaja en la vida y sustituye el vacio metiendose puños por el ojete cada vez mas grandes.
> 
> Casi todos los LGTB tienen el punto destroyer que se odian a si mismos , se tatuan o se mutilan son muy "sensibles" o inestables


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> ¿quien de vosotros es amancia perez?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305379


----------



## pandillero (26 Dic 2022)

Ví una película donde una charo tortillera se quedaba grogui empastillada y los gatos la despedazaban en orgía gatuna mientras Frank Sinatra y Dean Martin cantaban Blanca Navidad.
¿O lo imaginé?


----------



## Gus Borden (26 Dic 2022)

Lo único cierto es lo de la droja, a su casa no va nadie.


----------



## fluffy (26 Dic 2022)

Pensar que estamos en manos de todos estos perturbados.


----------



## M.Karl (26 Dic 2022)

Se ha olvidado de las pilas para el satisfyer.


----------



## keler (26 Dic 2022)

Cuando atentas contra la naturaleza, ésta te da la espalda en forma de karma. No me alegro por su desgracia pero no me importa lo más mínimo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A @ULTRAPACO le falta tiempo mañana con el café de primera hora jajajaja.


----------



## Educo Gratis (26 Dic 2022)

Que panorama macho, la mitad de España va puesta de drogas hasta las trancas, y encima dan lecciones de moral o de cómo hay que vivir. Iros a tpc.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



Quién es esta?.
No me suena de nada.
No tiene familia?.
Raro raro


----------



## pandillero (26 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Un médico no prescribe 3 orfidales por toma. Se los toma por su cuenta porque ella sabe o cree que sabe. Cree que conoce su cuerpo. Algún médico le prescribe lo que ella le pide.
> Los tratamientos de benzodiazepinas han sido prescritos desde hace muchos años por los médicos de la SS en parte como medicina defensiva en parte como una manera de quitarse un muerto de encima. Vuelves drogadicto al enfermo y que él se soporte a sí mismo mientras el Estado le suministra su droga.
> Una benzodiazepina no debería ser administrada más de 2 semanas seguidas. Tras ese tiempo estás creando a un drogadicto que desarrollará una enorme dependencia psíquica por el medicamento. Creerá que la necesita para dormir o simplemente para estar normal.
> 
> Beatriz es una charo que está charificándose cada vez más. El resultado puede ser cualquier cosa.



Deja a la chavala que camele hombre, si camela pegandole un poco al ansiolítico pues dejala, como si quiere tomarse la caja entera.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (26 Dic 2022)

Pues esto es lo que vende el feminismo: que estar sóla y amargada es algo "chic"; luego muchas lo descubren a la fuerza y resulta que lo que consigues no es envidia, si no orfidales.


----------



## Palpatine (26 Dic 2022)

Una amargada cobarde incapaz de poner fin a su patetica existencia


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Dic 2022)

Esa nos da la razón a los que pensamos que las odia-hombres feminazis son unas amargadas, hasta ella misma lo reconoce ..


----------



## Larata (26 Dic 2022)

AMARGADA HIJA DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Euron G. (26 Dic 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Me pregunto si en su fuero interno sera capaz de darse cuenta de la mierda de vida a la que la ha llevado su ideologia antinatural.
> Aunque no puedo evitar pensar que la cabeza no le da para tanto.



Pues no evites, no evites, que no vas desencaminado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

estas lesbianas psicópatas ( que no es lo mismo que psicópatas lesbianas ) , antes estaban en los conventos o los manicomios ...

ahora están tocando los huevos en la política y en la educación trastornando la sociedad a su imagen y semejanza.


----------



## zirick (27 Dic 2022)

Tres orfidales?
Poco me parece


----------



## Decipher (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> estas lesbianas psicópatas ( que no es lo mismo que psicópatas lesbianas ) , antes estaban en los conventos o los manicomios ...
> 
> ahora están tocando los huevos en la política y en la educación trastornando la sociedad a su imagen y semejanza.



Por eso yo creo que los liberalios se equivocaban. Meter a todos los tarados en conventos y monasterios donde pueden tener sus sociedades socialistas de mierda era una gran idea.


----------



## Punitivum (27 Dic 2022)

Su enfermedad se llama odio misándrico, sus síntomas son un amargamiento perpetuo, un carácter avinagrado y una soledad justificada, porque nadie quiere estar junto a alguien así. Todo ello acentuado con los trastornos típicos de la menopausia. 
Es crónico y no tiene cura. Sus síntomas solamente se alivian pensando en todos los hombres a los que ha destrozado la vida con su activismo hembrista.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

Realmente lo dijo Buda, pero se le atribuye a Margaret Thatcher y a Gandhi.

Buda solo dijo lo que es de sentido común. Si interpretas tu realidad como penosa, acabas creyéndolo. 

Quién diría que existimos gracias a supervivientes que superaron la glaciación .
Somos descendientes de homínidos que vivían en chozas de palos y tierra.

Incluso nuestros antepasados los monos, las musarañas, los reptiles, anfibios y peces, consiguieron pasar sus genes a la siguiente generación y vivir su vida de forma dichosa y plena . ( por eso existimos . somos la demostración del éxito de nuestros antepasados ) 

Un testigo genético que acaba en los que tienen gatos en vez de hijos. 













Sadhguru entrevistado por Tom Bilyeu


https://www.youtube.com/@TomBilyeuEspanol




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> hasta sam bankman fried esta pasando mejores navidades que esta tia, en casa de los papis jugando al league of legends y twiteando con furia porcryptina
> ya es de ser un loser pasar peores navidades que SBF, lol!



Y haciendo cosas con la novia  Si leyera ese twit se descojonaría vivo de la risa.

Los devolverán a los manicomios de los que nunca debieron salir. O en los que debieron entrar desde el principio y nunca salir.


----------



## Funci-vago (27 Dic 2022)

Si se toma 3 orfidales, descansa ella. Si se toma 30, descansamos todos.


----------



## Persea (27 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



Acojonante. Esta es la puta mierda que nos gobierna.


----------



## jkaza (27 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Acojonante. Esta es la puta mierda que nos gobierna.





Persea dijo:


> Acojonante. Esta es la puta mierda que nos gobierna.



Lo tiene todo: Funcionaria, feminista, ecologista... ha retuiteado hasta al maricón degenerado


----------



## Persea (27 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Lo tiene todo: Funcionaria, feminista, ecologista... ha retuiteado hasta al maricón degenerado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305473



pero ese perfil es real?


----------



## DCLXVI (27 Dic 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> se alivian pensando en todos los hombres a los que ha destrozado la vida con su activismo hembrista.



En los hombres INOCENTES, a los culpables los dejan en libertad para que sigan haciendo el mal.
Dentro de esa inocencia, especial predilección por los infinitos bebés inocentes e indefensos sacrificados a su dios Moloch con el crimen del aborto:


----------



## El primo del Adric (27 Dic 2022)

Orfidal es fabricado por Pfizer y el presidente de Pfizer es hombre

Si se le va la mano con las pastillas y muere estaríamos ante un nuevo crimen machista


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Lo tiene todo: Funcionaria, feminista, ecologista... ha retuiteado hasta al maricón degenerado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305473



Las lesbianas se odian a sí mismas porque envidian a las mujeres normales por ser madres y a los hombres por tener pene. 

Son las que promueven el aborto, las que ridiculizan el natural rol de madre y esposa porque son pura envidia .


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Dic 2022)

Beatriz sé que nos lees.

Has pensado en abandonar el feminazismo y casarte con un hombre bueno que te de amor, hijos y un hogar?

Aún estás a tiempo..







Ay no, ya no estás a tiempo.


----------



## Austerlitz (27 Dic 2022)

Alejarse tanto de Dios tiene consecuencias, que disfrute de la vida que ha elegido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Por eso yo creo que los liberalios se equivocaban. Meter a todos los tarados en conventos y monasterios donde pueden tener sus sociedades socialistas de mierda era una gran idea.




en un mundo donde lo natural era formar una unidad reproductiva después de la adolescencia, cuando se salía virgen de casa de los padres, 

En un mundo que no se concebían las mujeres solteronas porque se las veía como brujas, el convento era su refugio .

Sospechen cuando de las 4 mil millones de mujeres que hay actualmente en el mundo, la inmensa mayoría comportándose como hembras de la especie humana, las más chaladas y estériles son las españolas.


----------



## reconvertido (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> estas lesbianas psicópatas ( que no es lo mismo que psicópatas lesbianas ) , antes estaban en los conventos o los manicomios ...
> 
> ahora están tocando los huevos en la política y en la educación trastornando la sociedad a su imagen y semejanza.



lesbianas psicópatas ( que no es lo mismo que psicópatas lesbianas
¿Cómo definirías cada tipo y en qué se diferencian?


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> QUIEN ES ESA?



La que no pone la cosa tiesa.


----------



## Sputnik (27 Dic 2022)

La charo eligio ser un huraño cadaver emocional hace años, bastante ha aguantado su pobre cabeza.

Lo malo es que se ha dedicado a difundir su ponzoña en cabezas jovenes, aun sin formacion suficiente.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (27 Dic 2022)

Todas EMpastillada , hay un problema serio con eso


----------



## Dolce (27 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



Con un poco de suerte, se le olvida cerrar la llave del gas.
Para cuando empiecen los días de calor ya avisarán los vecinos a la policía que huele "raro" en el portal. Hallarán lo que no se comieron los gatos.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Dic 2022)

El feminismo es eso de convertir a las mujeres en nuncafollistas al uso?


----------



## DCLXVI (27 Dic 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Hallarán lo que no se comieron los gatos.



Y a los pobres gatos envenenados...


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> lesbianas psicópatas ( que no es lo mismo que psicópatas lesbianas
> ¿Cómo definirías cada tipo y en qué se diferencian?



Muchas personas que tienen problemas o trastornos mentales como condición patológica, suelen tener parafilias de todo tipo entre las que se incluye la homosexualidad porque el sexo es una vía de escape de su neurosis. Algo así como las estereotipias de algunos animales que viven en los zoos y que se masturban compulsivamente siempre y cuando tengan ocasión. Los monos tienen manos, pero no todos tienen ese privilegio . 

Por otro lado las lesbianas o los gays normales y cuya singularidad sexual es una irrelevancia en su identidad ya que están motivados con muchas otras actividades, no cuentan en esta definición, lo digo para no generalizar. 

Pero en algunos casos en los que el sexo les obsesiona y toda su vida gira en torno al siguiente chute, la inevitable falta de sexo que tarde o temprano llega les puede trastornar porque suponían que era la base de su felicidad. 

Advierten los sabios de los placeres evanescentes ( los vicios ) puesto que convierten a la persona en un esclavo. 

Aunque hayamos normalizado muchos comportamientos que no lo son , por ejemplo fumar ( que es respirar humo con droga ) puede ser también una identidad cuando el miedo a quedar sin tabaco angustia al adicto. 

El espacio de tiempo que transcurre entre un cigarrillo y otro, es el máximo que ha podido soportar de sufrimiento y es cuando decide encender otro cigarrillo para calmar la ansiedad, para llegar a un estado basal en el que viven los no fumadores. 

*Por lo tanto, las personas que han construido su vida en torno al sexo, cuando les falta es como un fumador sin tabaco. *


----------



## etsai (27 Dic 2022)

En otra realidad paralela es una adorable abuelita que prepara con mucho amor una gran cena para su extensa familia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

Los comentarios son el reflejo del hartazgo social de esta distopía. 
Espero que se vea en las próximas elecciones y estos años sirvan de escarmiento a la población.

Nombrar a una lesbiana, como directora del instituto de la mujer, es como nombrar a un gay como director del instituto del hombre.
Una subnormalidad a no ser que tenga una finalidad destructiva tal como parece. 













Quién es la nueva funcionaria española que asegura que el lesbianismo es la verdadera liberación femenina


Abiertamente heterófoba, Beatriz Gimeno, ex titular de la Federación Española de Lesbianas, Gais, Transexuales y Bisexuales, es la nueva directora del Instituto de la Mujer en España. El nombramiento causó polémica y en las redes circulan sus frases más provocativas




www.infobae.com














Beatriz Gimeno, la diputada de Podemos que lleva 3 meses sin trabajar, ataca a Mercadona


Beatriz Gimeno, diputada de Podemos en la Asamblea de Madrid de baja, carga contra Mercadona y pide no consumir en esos supermercados.




okdiario.com













LE CORPS DES FEMMES N'EST NI Ã€ LOUER NI Ã€ VENDRE, NI EN PARTIE NI EN TOTALITÃ‰


MANIFESTE LE CORPS DES FEMMES N'EST NI Ã€ LOUER NI Ã€ VENDRE, NI EN PARTIE NI EN TOTALITÃ‰ Les signataires de ce manifeste expriment leur prÃ©occupation face aux diffÃ©rentes proclamations en faveu...



nosomosvasijas.eu


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

Prescindir de los hombres y amar a las mujeres: qué es el lesbianismo político que defiende Beatriz Gimeno


Beatriz Gimeno es uno de los referentes intelectuales en activo más importante del feminismo español. También es una persona que ha desarrollado un corpus...




magnet.xataka.com










El miedo al pene de las lesbianas y el ministerio de igualdad :«Deseamos abolir la masculinidad»


https://www.elespanol.com/corazon/famosos/20191101/sorprendente-confesion-irene-montero-liado-alguna-adolescencia/441206526_0.html Igualdad presenta una campaña para cambiar al hombre: «Deseamos abolir la masculinidad» Irene Montero: «Queremos que los hombres se pregunten qué pueden aportar a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lego. (27 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> No sé quién es esa zorra





Capitán Walker dijo:


> Quién carajos es esta Charo?





Morototeo dijo:


> QUIEN ES ESA?





DVD1975 dijo:


> Quién es esta?.
> No me suena de nada.
> No tiene familia?.
> Raro raro


----------



## DCLXVI (27 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305535



La única utilidad de estas personas es servir de emético gratuito, escuchándolas o leyéndolas.


----------



## SPQR (27 Dic 2022)

Pero solo despues de que Pazuzu le derroya el nvcleo.



Wasi dijo:


> Que deje de emitir carbono


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



Y el gato...se olvida de micifu...

Quien le pone el pienso y le abre la lateja???


----------



## ashe (27 Dic 2022)

Estos personajes son los que hacen que la eutanasia se vea con mejores ojos..


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ojala 30 orfidales y a la cama, es el mejor camino.
> 
> Exterminio natural del progre y de todos los que quieran atentar contra las leyes naturales.
> 
> No hay Estado, paguita, subvencion ni nada que vaya evitar lo inevitable, el final de la era woke y progre se acerca.



Al reves...como detestan su vida...hacen lo que sea menester por joderte la tuya...

El progre woke de mierda funciona asi...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Dic 2022)

daros todos por zankeados, joder, que son 12 páginas y entre las risas y tal voy a echar toda la noche


hilo mítico


----------



## DCLXVI (27 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> el final de la era woke y progre se acerca.



¿Tu crees?


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Orfidal es fabricado por Pfizer y el presidente de Pfizer es hombre
> 
> Si se le va la mano con las pastillas y muere estaríamos ante* un nuevo crimen machista*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305476



No, el tipejo ese es narizotas del pueblo elegido y como todos sabemos solo son machistas los hombres blancos heterosexuales, que no hay que ser anti-semita......


----------



## Apretrujillos (27 Dic 2022)

Y esta vive de vosotros. No lo olvidéis remeros.


----------



## Itanimulli (27 Dic 2022)

Aberración de la naturaleza contradiciéndose al usar el comodín del coño para dar penilla en nabidaz. Le deseo una vida larga, que no próspera...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Acojonante. Esta es la puta mierda que nos gobierna.



La Amancia ésta por lo menos se mete un satisfyer por el coño, es una actitud mas positiva que la de la otra


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.


----------



## klon (27 Dic 2022)

Para fin de año que duplique la dosis mientras yo me bebo un verdejo acompañado de unas gambitas a la plancha echas por mi.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Dic 2022)

Luego se quejan cuando les decimos feminazis amargadas criadoras de gato, esta miseria humana quiere dirigir un país, están para meterlas en un manicomio y que se apiaden de los trabajadores del mismo.


----------



## mala espina (27 Dic 2022)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Y esta vive de vosotros. No lo olvidéis remeros.



no solo vive de nosotros sino que todas las ideas que el gobierno feminista va impartiendo por colegios, institutos y la telebasura española desde Zapatero parten de este tipo de basura humana. O sea que se le paga para pudrir las mentes de nuestros hijos e hijas. Eso es peor que matar, la palabra genocidio se le queda pequeña. Es un genocidio ampliado a toda una civilización.


----------



## Atotrapo (27 Dic 2022)

Esta noche no ceno, buena nutrición.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (27 Dic 2022)

Pobres gatos , aguantar esta pedorra cada día


----------



## Dr. Oldman (27 Dic 2022)

Entiendo que la Montero nos lee en Burbuga


----------



## Vanatico (27 Dic 2022)

Es una basura como mujer y como persona.


----------



## Pajirri (27 Dic 2022)

...estáis seguros que tiene coño ?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Dic 2022)

MAXIMUM PERTURBATION.


----------



## derepen (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## OvEr0n (27 Dic 2022)

Es como lo del asesor de mas pais que se inventa la agresion homofoba en una discoteca... Gente que anda de ansioliticos, drogados en discotecas liandose con dos a la vez... son los faros de la "verdad" que nos quieren implantar, a pesar de o ser capaces ni de llevar una vida medio ordenada a nivel personal. Se ha cambiado el esfuerzo y busqueda de virtud por ideologia enferma y moral viciosa.


----------



## McNulty (27 Dic 2022)

Joder creía que era la actriz tetona esa con la que me hacía tremendas gayolas de pequeño, y resulta que es una Charo feminazi derroída.

Pues tres orfidales es telita, debe estar como una cabra la pobre. Yo no haría tanta leña del árbol caído, hay que ser navideños.


----------



## sopelmar (27 Dic 2022)

Esta loca es diputada? Asesora? Consejera de la ministra cajera? Se levantará sus 50mil y tendrá coche oficial yviajará en falcón a NY? Decirme que me equivoco


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Esta loca es diputada? Asesora? Consejera de la ministra cajera? Se levantará sus 50mil y tendrá coche oficial yviajará en falcón a NY? Decirme que me equivoco



Es una sádica a la que le gustaría ver morir a la gente. Es el patito feo que nunca se convertirá en cisne, sino en verruga.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Dic 2022)

Estos nazis de la izquierda tienen que ser por cojones tan desagradables a la vista?


----------



## mala espina (27 Dic 2022)

que alguien le quite o le esconda el orfidal porque debe tener un enganche de cojones y el mono de eso es peor que el de heroina. va a rabiar la maldita perra.

--ay diomio, donde está el orfidal?


----------



## daesrd (27 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



Que se esperaba, sembrando odio desde hace décadas deconstruye bastante..


----------



## daesrd (27 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



Donde se ponga un buen "chino", que se quiten los orfidales esos...


----------



## Rojelio Medio (27 Dic 2022)

Tampoco es ninguna sorpresa que se atiborre a pastillas. Es lo normal en las feministas radicales y empoderadas. Hasta arriba de drogas para poder sobrevivir. Esta no sabe que del cuento feminista radical solo hay que vivir, no creerselo. Solo tiene que tomar ejemplo de su jefa, mucho cacarear pero luego es bien sumisa a la rata.


----------



## djvan (27 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.




Para lo que las han programado.. para destruir la familia, la unión, el referente de una madre, las costumbres y las creencias cristianas….

A esta señora la dices que no cocina que la pones un catering del ritz y te escupe a la cara igual y te dice que si quieres celebrar la Nochebuena la harás en tu casa


----------



## djvan (27 Dic 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Quien va a aguantar a este orco del casco viejo de mordor?
> Es carne de suicidio pastillero




Y que te crees que no hay hombres orcos igual?? El problema es que son agentes destructores e inhumanos y eso no lo puede aguantar ningún ser humano


----------



## Norbat (27 Dic 2022)

Es lesbiana declarada. No la aguantan ni las otras lesbianorras de su misma cuerda, o sea que tiene que tiene que ser charismo Nivel Premium, de una dimensión desconocida. Me daría pena si no fuera porque están pastando de los presupuestos públicos y provocando mucho daño en la sociedad con sus políticas demenciales y degeneradas.


----------



## Norbat (27 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ojala 30 orfidales y a la cama, es el mejor camino.
> 
> Exterminio natural del progre y de todos los que quieran atentar contra las leyes naturales.
> 
> No hay Estado, paguita, subvencion ni nada que vaya evitar lo inevitable, el final de la era woke y progre se acerca.



Tres orfidales ya es una burrada. Con dos más que se tome ya se puede ir al otro barrio. Es temerario y muy irresponsable presumir en redes sociales que tomas sobredosis de ansiolíticos, porque muchas de sus seguidoras son de su mismo palo y están igual, y pueden imitarla. Quizá ésa sea la solución del problema: que se autodestruyan solas.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Tres orfidales ya es una burrada. Con dos más que se tome ya se puede ir al otro barrio. Es temerario y muy irresponsable presumir en redes sociales que tomas sobredosis de ansiolíticos, porque muchas de sus seguidoras son de su mismo palo y están igual, y pueden imitarla. Quizá ésa sea la solución del problema: *que se autodestruyan solas.*



Ojalá el karma nos regale eso.


----------



## jotace (27 Dic 2022)

Luego se va al ministerio y allí trabaja bajo los efectos de más orfidales y fármacos varios para crear leyes que criminalizan a los hombres.

Todo correcto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Dic 2022)

La España de Podemos


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (27 Dic 2022)

Tres lorazepames dice... como si fueran caramelitos OHIGA.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Dic 2022)

Tanto feminazismo no es bueno


----------



## Busher (27 Dic 2022)

Os esta troleando y estais zampandoos el anzuelo hasta la campanilla.


----------



## oldesnake (27 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305535



No sabes lo que me nutre ver sus gilipolleces y comprobar las consecuencias. Ojalá se pudra de por vida.


----------



## perrosno (27 Dic 2022)

Tdslcs


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Dic 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Tres orfidales ya es una burrada. Con dos más que se tome ya se puede ir al otro barrio. Es temerario y muy irresponsable presumir en redes sociales que tomas sobredosis de ansiolíticos, porque muchas de sus seguidoras son de su mismo palo y están igual, y pueden imitarla. Quizá ésa sea la solución del problema: que se autodestruyan solas.



Viejas que se comportan como adolescentes. Vaya vergüenza ajena.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2022)

No tengo la menor idea de quien es esa puta, pero como veo que es una femiguarra, pues solo puedo que alegrarme de su desgracia

Lo mas descojonante es que quiere que se vayan todos sobrios, mientras ella se queda BIEN DROGADA. Falsa de mierda, como lo son todos los rojos y todas las putas


----------



## DarkNight (27 Dic 2022)

Obras maestras estas respuestas que le han dado


----------



## Abort&cospelo (27 Dic 2022)

Puta atea zorra de los cojones. A ver si no te levantas para seguir escribiendo mamarrachadas de coñogordo.


----------



## max power (27 Dic 2022)

Vaya. Una depresión es un cuadro serio.
Voy a apuntarlo en mi libreta de cosas que me importan una m****a.


----------



## oldesnake (27 Dic 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Obras maestras estas respuestas que le han dado



buenas subversivo, estoy suscrito a tu canal desde hace años.


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.



El hedonismo es muy bonito hasta que la juventud te abandona.


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ojala 30 orfidales y a la cama, es el mejor camino.
> 
> Exterminio natural del progre y de todos los que quieran atentar contra las leyes naturales.
> 
> No hay Estado, paguita, subvencion ni nada que vaya evitar lo inevitable, el final de la era woke y progre se acerca.



Completamente. La derroición económica va a poner de manifiesto que entregarse a los vicios, de una naturaleza y otra, solo lleva al desastre.


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

Esta subnormal, de encefalograma plano, se está dando cuenta, por las malas, que realmente no hay amigos, solo intereses compartidos, y que lo que cuenta es la familia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Dic 2022)

No recuerdo muchas ocasiones en la historia (de hecho ahora mismo ninguna) donde una piara de enfermos y enfermas mentales impusiesen su concepto de la realidad y la vida al grueso de la población.

Pues eso es lo que ocurre actualmente en todo Occidente. Vivimos una distopia, en una burbuja enfermiza creada por los mentores de esta gente. Feministas que terminaron locas o suicidadas son las que escribieron la cartilla que todas estas repiten o se saben de memoria. Todo ello con la complicidad de una mayoría de varones imbéciles y sucedáneos. 

¿Qué se puede esperar de una sociedad que encumbra y le da el poder a una piara de criminales y enfermos mentales como los que actualmente gobiernan? ¿Qué se puede esperar de esta gente?


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Esta era la que decía que para que hubiera igualdad real, a los hombres habría que penetrarles por el ano.
> Pues no creo que esté triste por falta de dinero. Según he leído, tiene 5 pisos y un chalet (imagino que una casa en el pueblo de sus ancestros, no creo que sea un chaletazo en la Moraleja, pero nunca digo de este agua no bebo ni este cura no es mi padre).
> Y tampoco tiene mal sueldo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305186



Pues los futuros dominadores de españistan lo mínimo que harían con ella es mandarla al gulag (chinos).


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Esta subnormal, de encefalograma plano, se está dando cuenta, por las malas, que realmente no hay amigos, solo intereses compartidos, y que *lo que cuenta es la familia.*



Por eso quieren destruirla a toda costa, bueno la familia blanca.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (27 Dic 2022)

Y esta enferma mental esta dirigiendo cosas de un pais


----------



## Capitán Walker (27 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305535



Joder, Espero que no la nombren Ministra de algo.


----------



## Gordoharinas final boss (27 Dic 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Ojalá se le vaya la mano con los orfidales y acabe en el otro barrio la asquerosa esta.



tù no eres mucho mejor, una parasita de mierda que se aprovecha de un semiretrasado que te paga todo, habría que encarcelarte por tocomocho a ti y todas las que teneis pagafantas


----------



## SexyVIcky (27 Dic 2022)

mala espina dijo:


> *La nueva directora del Instituto de la Mujer aboga por la “penetración anal” de los hombres para alcanzar la igualdad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valeeeeee,ya se quien es esta pirada!!!
Joder,tres orfidales no es moco de pavo.Se ve que no se aguanta ni a si misma.
Pobres gatos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Dic 2022)

Gordoharinas final boss dijo:


> tù no eres mucho mejor, una parasita de mierda que se aprovecha de un semiretrasado que te paga todo, habría que encarcelarte por tocomocho a ti y todas las que teneis pagafantas



¿Pero cuántas multis tienes y cuántas veces más vas a mentir, pesado de los cojones? A mi ningún hombre me paga nada, ni tampoco vive conmigo. Ni mucho menos es retrasado. Es inteligente, guapo, joven y NO saldrá nunca CONTIGO.

Maldita maricona envidiosa porque yo tengo novio y tu no. Tú lo que quieres es que mi novio salga contigo y te pague a ti cosas. No me las paga a mí, se las va a pagar a un hombre y encima uno como tu


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Dic 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> Estas todas dan mal rollo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Necesitamos una dirección general de LGTBI y no se qué sexual? ¿Necesitamos que el Estado se meta en estas cosas o nos hemos vuelto todos locos? ¿O será que vivimos en medio de una dictadura siniestra cuyos ingenieros sociales son dementes, que quieren imponer como normal el ir para la cama drogada con tres veces la dosis recomendada de un medicamento?


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Dic 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> @TinieblasdeTamara y demás drogainómanos del foro. Que grado de tolerancia hacia los ansiolíticos hay que tener para necesitar de 3 orfidales para poder conciliar el sueño?
> 
> Recordemos que esta tipa que aparte de estar tronada, reconoce en abierto tener una depresión y ser adicta a los ansiolíticos LEGISLA, y que las leyes que hace su equipo de "activistas van por procedimiento de urgencia para que no puedan ser ni debatidas ni enmendadas.



Ese es el problema: que los que forman parte del poder ejecutivo legislan. El parlamento pinta tanto como el parlamento europeo.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ese es el problema: que los que forman parte del poder ejecutivo legislan. El parlamento pinta tanto como el parlamento europeo.



Ambos son marionetas de los narizotas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Un médico no prescribe 3 orfidales por toma. Se los toma por su cuenta porque ella sabe o cree que sabe. Cree que conoce su cuerpo. Algún médico le prescribe lo que ella le pide.
> Los tratamientos de benzodiazepinas han sido prescritos desde hace muchos años por los médicos de la SS en parte como medicina defensiva en parte como una manera de quitarse un muerto de encima. Vuelves drogadicto al enfermo y que él se soporte a sí mismo mientras el Estado le suministra su droga.
> Una benzodiazepina no debería ser administrada más de 2 semanas seguidas. Tras ese tiempo estás creando a un drogadicto que desarrollará una enorme dependencia psíquica por el medicamento. Creerá que la necesita para dormir o simplemente para estar normal.
> 
> Beatriz es una charo que está charificándose cada vez más. El resultado puede ser cualquier cosa.



But she´s charifying by herself.
You can´t blame the State for that.


----------



## Pajirri (27 Dic 2022)

y pensar que a muchos en casa se la chupa un ser asi...


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Por eso quieren destruirla a toda costa, bueno la familia blanca.



No te creas, cada vez se ven más maricon negro en WARCELONA. Creo que quieren que seamos un mecanismo de destruir etnias, por así decirlo, para que no suba la población mundial.


----------



## chepax_zar (27 Dic 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ese es el problema: que los que forman parte del poder ejecutivo legislan. El parlamento pinta tanto como el parlamento europeo.



Legislan, se entrometen en el poder judicial cuanto pueden, y cada día un poquito más, y son propietarios de los medios de comunicación.

Tienen todos los poderes secuestrados. Separación de poderes y democracia por mis coj...


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> No te creas, *cada vez se ven más maricon negro en WARCELONA.* Creo que quieren que seamos un mecanismo de destruir etnias, por así decirlo, para que no suba la población mundial.



En serio?.


----------



## Lego. (27 Dic 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Obras maestras estas respuestas que le han dado



Las más duras para ella, estoy seguro, son estas


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las lesbianas se odian a sí mismas porque envidian a las mujeres normales por ser madres y a los hombres por tener pene.
> 
> Son las que promueven el aborto, las que ridiculizan el natural rol de madre y esposa porque son pura envidia .




Una vez más advierto del ataque de ingeniería social contra la población española a través de instrumentos que es posible que ni siquiera ellas sean conscientes de que están siendo utilizadas.
Entendamos que esta chalada no está ahí como un alto cargo diseñando la sociedad española por sus méritos profesionales, su demostrada inteligencia o buena gestión técnica en la empresa privada, sino porque es una fanática que seguirá unas líneas de pensamiento diseñadas en despachos enemigos.

*LA BOMBA GAY *

*Consiste en hacer creer a TODA LA POBLACIÓN ESPAÑOLA, que la razón para emparejarse temporalmente es sexo estéril y promiscuo, como los gays. *


Es decir, drogar a la población con la bioquímica generada por un estado de " enamoramiento " o estupidez que antes solo pasaba una vez en la vida y ahora es permanente. Conceptuar la sexualidad como una droga y no como el nexo de unión entre una pareja en el ámbito de una unidad reproductiva o familia.

*EL DESEO SEXUAL ES EL OPIO DE OCCIDENTE *

Lo que es el celo en los animales y que se llamó satanismo desde principio de los tiempos.

La lujuria, la concupiscencia, siempre fue un pecado capital por las graves consecuencias que traía para el individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad.
Las mismas razones por las que ahora se persigue el tráfico y consumo de heroína son las que convirtieron el despiporre sexual en un pecado y delito y sigue siendo en la mayoría del planeta.

No es casualidad que la increíble explosión demográfica en el planeta corresponda al resto de países excepto a los europeos, que ya somos una minoría irrelevante a punto de ser reemplazada por los 8.500 millones de NO BLANCOS, NO DE ORIGEN CRISTIANO.

Judíos, musulmanes, chinos, africanos, sudamericanos, indígenas de cualquier parte del mundo, siempre han estado en guerra contra Europa y los europeos y siempre fueron vencidos. 

Hace solo unas décadas del enésimo enfrentamiento entre los europeos y los judíos. Dan por hecho que sería cuestión de tiempo que volviesen las cosas a las andadas si no destruyen completamente a sus eternos enemigos. 

Las invasiones musulmanas fueron una constante a lo largo de la historia . 

La *batalla de Poitiers* tuvo lugar el 10 de octubre de 732 entre las fuerzas comandadas por el líder franco Carlos Martel y un ejército musulmán a las órdenes del valí (gobernador) de Al-Ándalus Abd ar-Rahman ibn Abd Allah al-Gafiqi, cerca de la ciudad de Tours, en la actual Francia. Durante la batalla, los francos (cristianos) derrotaron al ejército musulmán y al-Gafiqi resultó muerto.1 Esta batalla frenó la expansión musulmana hacia el norte desde la península ibérica y es considerada por muchos historiadores como un acontecimiento de gran importancia histórica, al haber impedido la invasión de Europa por parte de los musulmanes y preservado el cristianismo como la fe dominante durante un periodo en el que el islam estaba sometiendo gran parte de los territorios del Imperio romano de Oriente y había acabado por conquistar al Imperio persa sasánida, expansión que comenzó en el 632 tras la muerte de Mahoma.









Poitiers, el día que Carlos Martel frenó al islam


En octubre del año 732, un contingente franco bajo el mando de Carlos Martel logró frenar al ejército omeya en las inmediaciones de Poitiers.




academiaplay.es













Batalla de Poitiers (732) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






Ahora que el poder está más igualado se están tomando su venganza. 









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## jkaza (27 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Las más duras para ella, estoy seguro, son estas



Rematando a la bollera satánica


----------



## jkaza (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Una vez más advierto del ataque de ingeniería social contra la población española a través de instrumentos que es posible que ni siquiera ellas sean conscientes de que están siendo utilizadas.
> Entendamos que esta chalada no está ahí como un alto cargo diseñando la sociedad española por sus méritos profesionales, si demostrada inteligencia o buena gestión técnica en la empresa privada sino porque es una fanática que seguirá unas líneas de pensamiento diseñadas en despachos enemigos.
> 
> *LA BOMBA GAY *
> ...



@ATARAXIO te invoco para que abras un jilo explicando la capacidad que una mujer polifollada o bollera tiene para crear oxitocina por lo tanto, capacidad de crear vínculo con un hombre y tener hijos para formar una familia.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Una vez más advierto del ataque de ingeniería social contra la población española a través de instrumentos que es posible que ni siquiera ellas sean conscientes de que están siendo utilizadas.
> Entendamos que esta chalada no está ahí como un alto cargo diseñando la sociedad española por sus méritos profesionales, si demostrada inteligencia o buena gestión técnica en la empresa privada sino porque es una fanática que seguirá unas líneas de pensamiento diseñadas en despachos enemigos.
> 
> *LA BOMBA GAY *
> ...



Que grande eres joder, pero explicarle esto a nuestras bigotudas-paticortas es tarea imposible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> @ATARAXIO te invoco para que abras un jilo explicando la capacidad que una mujer polifollada o bollera tiene para crear oxitocina por lo tanto, capacidad de crear vínculo con un hombre y tener hijos para formar una familia.



*

EL DESEO SEXUAL EN LAS MUJERES*

Es una alarma de la mente, a través de la bioquímica para que el cuerpo haga algo. Como la sed cuando necesitas beber, como el hambre cuando necesitas comer. 

*Solo se sacia en el momento que queda embarazada y se inicia la siguiente etapa del ciclo reproductivo.*

de la misma manera que dejas de pensar en comida cuando ya estás saciado. 

En gran medida nuestro comportamiento está programado y funcionamos como " autómatas " dirigidos o encauzados hacia lo que determina nuestra biología, a través del placer y el dolor, que es todo mental. 

Esa angustia que sufren los enamorados cuando se rompe la pareja, es lo mismo que sufren los pájaros si un depredador rompe el nido donde incubaban los huevos. 

Ese impulso que hace que los padres se esfuercen por el bienestar y protección de sus hijos y llevarle comida cada día, es el mismo de los pájaros que vuelan incansablemente para lo mismo .

Se decía que los hijos venían con un pan bajo el brazo y es cierto. Es una motivación mayor que la cocaína, un pensamiento recurrente que hacía que los hombres se enfrentasen a las fieras y a tribus vecinas para proteger a su familia .

Desarticular a la familia y la patria como base estructural de la sociedad, deja sin motivación a los hombres. Sin nada que defender.


----------



## Manteka (27 Dic 2022)

En el pecado lleva la penitencia


----------



## Norbat (27 Dic 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Viejas que se comportan como adolescentes. Vaya vergüenza ajena.



No está en condiciones de ocupar un cargo público, y sin embargo ahí está.


----------



## Norbat (27 Dic 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Joder, Espero que no la nombren Ministra de algo.



Es directora del Instituto de la Mujer, que pertenece al Ministerio de Igualdad. Nombrada por Irene Montero. es de su equipo.


----------



## Norbat (27 Dic 2022)

Beatriz Gimeno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Beatriz Gimeno Reinoso* (Madrid, 9 de mayo de 1962)1 es una política, activista y feminista española a favor de los derechos LGBT y de la mujer, especialmente de las mujeres lesbianas y las del colectivo LGBT. Desde junio de 2015 es diputada por Podemos en la Asamblea de Madrid2 y responsable del área de igualdad de Podemos en la Comunidad de Madrid.3 Fue la presidenta de la FELGTB (Federación Española de Lesbianas, Gays, Transexuales y Bisexuales) entre 2003 y 2007, durante el período en que se aprobó el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo en España y Madrid fue elegida como sede del Europride 2007.4 Entre 2020 y 2021, fue directora del Instituto de la Mujer.5 

En su escrito «Una aproximación política al lesbianismo» defiende que «la heterosexualidad no es la manera natural de vivir la sexualidad, sino que es una herramienta política y social con una función muy concreta que las feministas denunciaron hace décadas: subordinar las mujeres a los hombres». Asegura que «cualquier mujer puede ser lesbiana» explicando en su escrito que «no hay una construcción ideológica rígida de la feminidad; no es necesaria, el único requisito de la feminidad es que esta esté supeditada en cada momento histórico a los deseos masculinos” 

Tras una relación de una década con la también activista FELGTB Boti García Rodrigo, se casaron en diciembre de 2005. A la boda, oficiada por Inés Sabanés con la participación del concejal del PSOE Pedro Zerolo y del PP Luis Asua, asistieron 110 invitados entre los que estaban el coordinador general de IU, Gaspar Llamazares, la secretaria de Estado de Cooperación Internacional, Leire Pajín, el Defensor del Pueblo (ararteko) del País Vasco, Iñigo Lamarca, la escritora Almudena Grandes y el poeta Luis García Montero.17 Actualmente está divorciada.18 Gimeno tiene un hijo que nació en la década de los 80.1 

¿ Cúando se jodió España? ¿ qué hemos hecho mal los españoles para que esta banda de taradas nos gobierne?


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *EL DESEO SEXUAL EN LAS MUJERES*
> 
> Es una alarma de la mente, a través de la bioquímica para que el cuerpo haga algo. Como la sed cuando necesitas beber, como el hambre cuando necesitas comer.
> 
> ...



Putos narizotas, como nos han jodido. Y que haya tanta gente ciega que no ve la realidad enfrente de sus ojos.


----------



## Norbat (27 Dic 2022)

Esta es su ex-"esposa":


----------



## klon (27 Dic 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Esta es su ex-"esposa":
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306103



Pobres gatos, pobres vecinos.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Esta es su ex-"esposa":
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306103



Menuda puta fauna, parecen salidas del puto circo.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (27 Dic 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> No está en condiciones de ocupar un cargo público, y sin embargo ahí está.



Precisamente está en las condiciones ideales y perfectas para ocupar un cargo *PÚBLICO:*

Es corrupta, carece de moral, no tiene escrúpulos, es satánica, actúa a mala fe y es una psicópata. Y PRECISAMENTE está donde está por tener toda estas vomitivas "cualidades" infectas.

Donde veis ineptitud, hay maldad, donde veis errores, hay mala fe, donde veis incoherencias hay intencionalidad. Todo es adrede, a propósito, para hacer el máximo daño posible y con un objetivo y agenda muy concreta.

Que precisamente en este foro esto siga sin verse cuando se supone que aquí la gente es más despierta, es *PUTAMENTE DESESPERANTE.

SON MALOS, NO IDIOTAS.*

A ver si os entra de una puta vez en la cabeza, joder.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (27 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Putos narizotas, como nos han jodido. Y que haya tanta gente ciega que no ve la realidad enfrente de sus ojos.



Yo estoy buscando ya fechas de boda en 2023, a poder ser en el primer cuatrimestre del año. Y la preñez de mi prometida va a continuación. Además, ella quiere ser madre joven, así que todo será como debe ser.

A las que siguen ciegas me la pela, en 30 años estarán más ciegas aún, pero de Prozac y antidepresivos de todo tipo (el 80% del consumo de antidepresivos en España está concentrado en mujeres entre los 30 y los 65 años, ahí es nada), y estoy segurísimo de que la eutanasia ya será muy extendida, aceptada y legal. No me queda duda alguna de que muchísimas irán de cabeza.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (28 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Yo estoy buscando ya fechas de boda en 2023, a poder ser en el primer cuatrimestre del año. Y la preñez de mi prometida va a continuación. Además, ella quiere ser madre joven, así que todo será como debe ser.
> 
> A las que siguen ciegas me la pela, en 30 años estarán más ciegas aún, pero de Prozac y antidepresivos de todo tipo (el 80% del consumo de antidepresivos en España está concentrado en mujeres entre los 30 y los 65 años, ahí es nada), y estoy segurísimo de que la eutanasia ya será muy extendida, aceptada y legal. No me queda duda alguna de que muchísimas irán de cabeza.



Ten muchos hijos por favor, nuestra supervivencia esta en tus manos.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (28 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Ten muchos hijos por favor, nuestra supervivencia esta en tus manos.



Jajajaja, ignoro si lo dices de forma irónica (porque lo parece), pero por si acaso te diré que esa es la idea, tener bastantes.

Saludos.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

mala espina dijo:


> no solo vive de nosotros sino que todas las ideas que el gobierno feminista va impartiendo por colegios, institutos y la telebasura española desde Zapatero parten de este tipo de basura humana. O sea que se le paga para pudrir las mentes de nuestros hijos e hijas. Eso es peor que matar, la palabra genocidio se le queda pequeña. Es un genocidio ampliado a toda una civilización.



Creo que ya solamente les falta normalizar la zoofilia en los "centros educativos", no falta mucho.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Precisamente está en las condiciones ideales y perfectas para ocupar un cargo *PÚBLICO:*



Si substituyes "público" por *ESTATAL* estaría mucho mejor.


----------



## soldadodedios (28 Dic 2022)

joder se ha comido 3 orfidales , puede intentar hacer grupo con el chuky de cieza y el pimpam tomalacasitos que esos tambien se comian los pastillones de 3 en 3


----------



## Josemiguel3 (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Si substituyes "público" por *ESTATAL* estaría mucho mejor.



No si ya, y si pongo *SOCIALCOMUNISTA* aún mejor. Era por simplificar las cosas.


----------



## el segador (28 Dic 2022)

Tiene la mirada de las mil neuras. Sniff y este es el referente del feminismo.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (28 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Jajajaja, ignoro si lo dices de forma irónica (porque lo parece), pero por si acaso te diré que esa es la idea, tener bastantes.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo digo totalmente en serio compa.


----------



## Decipher (28 Dic 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Tiene la mirada de las mil neuras. Sniff y este es el referente del feminismo.



Esta y la que ascendio trepando por la polla del macho alfa.


----------



## Redwill (28 Dic 2022)

No se dice charo se dice irene.

Irene= mujer que vive de puta madre, mucho mejor que la mitad de la poblacion, que esta todo el dia enfadada, que encuentra problemas en todas partes y no aporta una sola solucion, y culpa a todos los demas menos ella de todas las pegas que encuentra, maestra de reproches, sabionda pedante, el mundo gira en torno a ella y a sus problemas y no hay otros.

Mujer inaguantable que ha perdido la esperanza de la vida y nadie pasaria una sola tarde aguantandola.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (28 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Lo digo totalmente en serio compa.



Siendo así, ¡mil gracias! y sobre todo, que Dios te bendiga.


----------

